# 2012 Fine Swine Competition (Mulberry, FL)



## dougmays (Oct 14, 2012)

hey everyone,

Rob63 and myself competed in the Fine Swine competition in Mulberry, FL this past weekend!  Thanks to Keith (JckDanls07) and Bill (SmokedApple) for coming over and supporting us!

This was the first time we competed in all 4 events (Brisket, Pork, Chicken, Ribs) and man is that a workout! Turn in times were 11am (chicken), Noon (ribs), 1pm (pork) and 2pm (brisket). So we started the smoker around midnight and put our butts on (we had 2 for vending) then 2 hours later put on our competition butt on. We wanted to try our hand at vending to recoup for gas and meat expenses. i was hesitant to try vending at a "backyard" competition because usually the amateur guys are stuck in a corner somewhere behind the pro's. So i didnt think anyone would be walking by and wanted to buy anything. Boy was i wrong! We were smack dab in the middle of the main street of this event! we learned that signage and trophies attract customers! haha something to note for next time!

Back to the competition....i was very surprised to see the competition in the Backyard competition because the people we were competing against had HUGE booths, trailers, trophies, lights and all of the other bells and whistles. We looked like Hobo's with our 2 small smokers HAHA!

Our Setup













2012-10-13_08-48-19_404.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






And this is what most of our competitors looked like...













2012-10-13_08-48-22_832.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






around 3am we finally had all buts on and a experimental rack of ribs robbie wanted to try a new recipe with. So we decided to head to my truck and avoid the swarm of mosquitoes and take a quick 1 hour nap. Came back and a few hours later the sun started coming up and the smoking was on!













2012-10-13_08-48-10_747.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Robbie (Rob63) setting up our site (Go Gators!)













2012-10-13_08-48-38_644.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






A view down the main strip













2012-10-13_09-44-58_94.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Took the competition butt off around noon for a hour rest













2012-10-13_11-02-32_802.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Ribs came off  at the same time and we put a glaze on and sliced!













2012-10-13_11-51-31_388.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






One hour later we pulled the pork into 8 separate sections with a bedding of more finely shredded pork (we got some presentation tips the night before from a seasoned bet, so this was our attempt to match that













44240_10102801352633681_1352692181_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






We got some shirts printed up for the cooking team













197435_10102800783015201_932842171_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Some more of the main street and competition (i guess we need to invest in a blowup creature)













198679_10102800811897321_1372456162_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Wrapping up the butt (out of order) and who is in the back ground scoping out the smoker, Keith (JckDanls07). Sporting my apron that Smokin' Al's wife game me last year at the South Florida Gathering













222447_10102801358551821_1532829442_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Robbie smoked up some good ribs but got cold feet when it came to slicing so he asked me to step in and cut them up













293809_10102801349060841_1873652944_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Our attempt at vending...we have room for improvement here haha!













580941_10102800781398441_707779735_n.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Myself (left), Robbie (Rob63, middle) and our friend Eliot who lives near by came out to support us!













DR&E.jpg



__ dougmays
__ Oct 14, 2012






Turned in the brisket and the last plate of the day at 2pm, big sigh of relief and threw back a few brews while waiting for the 5pm judging!

Results came in and we didnt get our names called...but we had a good and this was definitely our biggest test to date and we learned where we need to improve!

the biggest surprise of the day was our brisket, it came out and looked delicious! Very moist and we applied a nice glaze to it with the drippings and butter...special thanks to Mike Johnson and ChefJimmy J for this idea....it looked perfect and we turned it in. but the judges i guess disagreed and we got the lowest score out of 16 entries...very dis-heartening but just another area we need to improve

over all this was a great experience and for a young cook team that is looking to get more involved in this it taught us alot about what we need to do in the future to be where we want to be!

I think Rob63 and JckDanls07 have more images to post.

thanks for looking and reading :)


----------



## fpnmf (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks great to me buddy!!!!


----------



## roller (Oct 14, 2012)

Looks like a fun time...


----------



## rubbin butts (Oct 14, 2012)

*







Hey Doug, looks great to me. It doesn't matter where you placed in the end, what matters is did you have fun getting there. See you guys at Fish Eating Creek in November.*


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 14, 2012)

OK then...  What a great time we had..  Doug, Rob it was good to see y'all again... I don't think the judges knew what the hell they were doing...  I thought everything tasted great...  

Elliott, It was good to meet you hope you come to the Gathering... 

Hey Ron (rubbin butts)...  I think you better put a patent on your screen name...  I took this picture for ya...













Mulberry Comp 003.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 14, 2012







As Doug said..  we were just there for the support this time around... but we are gonna start doing more comps after the holidays are over... 

the only picture I got that's different then any of yours is the brisket turn in box...













Mulberry Comp 007.JPG



__ JckDanls 07
__ Oct 14, 2012






Can't wait for the S. FL. Gathering...  see y'all there


----------



## unitedporksmoke (Oct 15, 2012)

hey guys i was the one in the big trailer two down from ya (United Pork Smokers) I am the guy in the white shirt in your pic of other teams.  anyway the key is to have fun and never vend.  if its truly a hobby just try different things and comb the internet for ideas.  but vending makes it work...you guys had the drinking beer part down perfect.  let me know if i can offer any tips(just not secrets)

thanks

Scott


----------



## dougmays (Oct 15, 2012)

hey scott! Wish i would have known you were down there i would have came over and said hey. Yea vending did make it work, one of the other seasoned vets told us "if your going to vend, have a vending team and a cooking team"....but we are still learning this competition thing.

Over all the had a great time and everyone was very friendly and willing to help out when needed. I hope my post didnt come off as though we didnt enjoy the experience.


----------



## dougmays (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh and by the way welcome to the forum!

Check out the SMF south florida gathering we are doing in early november...would love to have ya

www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/121142/2nd-annual-south-florida-gathering-nov-9th-11th/


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 15, 2012)

Looks like it was a great event - congrats


----------

